# Living at the torch?



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey all,

We have been looking online for apartments in the marina and we have narrowed it down to a 2-3 br apartment at the torch. We have heard good things and bad things (mostly good) about this place but wanted to check with people that actually live there (or know someone that does) to see if they recommend it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Coldubs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We have been looking online for apartments in the marina and we have narrowed it down to a 2-3 br apartment at the torch. We have heard good things and bad things (mostly good) about this place but wanted to check with people that actually live there (or know someone that does) to see if they recommend it. Thanks for posting.


Does anyone know how many pools there are in the Torch? How the maintenance/management are? Thanks.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

*Been here 2 weeks*



Coldubs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We have been looking online for apartments in the marina and we have narrowed it down to a 2-3 br apartment at the torch. We have heard good things and bad things (mostly good) about this place but wanted to check with people that actually live there (or know someone that does) to see if they recommend it. Thanks for posting.


Hi

I've been here 2weeks now & have to say I loved the quality of the finishing compared to some of the buildings I saw.

Positives - 
Gym including steam & sauna room
Concierge & Security are great
Maintanenace (overall!)
Location - 5 mins walk to Marina walk plus carrerfour & spinneys
Taxi's easy to get
Easy to direct people - next to Marriott in Marina
Views from recreation area & gym

Negatives - 
Not many people here yet (hence the sales pitch lol)
Brand new so naturally some teething problems but maintenance company seem on the ball
Can still be abit like a building site - for example, the lifts still have cardboard & wrapping.
Around 6pm all the local labourers congregate on the roads outside waiting to be picked up but I guess that's the same for all the buildings in the area around here

Re Pool - a big pool with a gated off kids area and one jacuzzi. Good recreation but missing a BBQ area.

Hope this helps!

Sherry


----------



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Are pets allowed and how much would a 2 bed be? Thanks
R


----------

